# How I got rid of my seed shrimp...should work for copepods too.



## d0pey (May 7, 2012)

Interesting,... I got a ton in my crs tank as well blah! I'd rather not risk adding any fish to remove the though


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

What are seed shrimp?? Where do they come from??


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

antiquefloorman said:


> What are seed shrimp?? Where do they come from??


Here you go...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/40061-whats-bug-how-recognize-them.html

After reading a few threads it looks like they can be introduced into your tank via plants. Seed shrimp are harmless but they were annoying me...especially when my walls were covered in them. Strange thing is that I have zero in my CRS tank and both have similar conditions (both get fed at the same time as well).


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

This works for tubiflex too!


----------

